# Warforged Paladin with Tauric Belt



## DMAC (Aug 31, 2004)

Playing with the Warforged Paladin I drew a while back.  There's a magic item in the game that lets Warforged transform their lower bodies into a hybrid leonine form:


----------



## DMAC (Aug 31, 2004)

This was just supposed to be a "quick sketch" but I started shading and couldn't stop.    Here's a quick hack job messing around with moving the sword arm and shrinking the torso:


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 31, 2004)

I really like the torso and head, but the tauric body seems kinda out-of-proportion. I think it will look great with the sword-arm change you made finished.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 31, 2004)

The front legs are to high on the body is what it is. Really good otherwise.


----------



## rowport (Sep 1, 2004)

DMAC-

Great stuff!  By any chance, were you a fan of the Michael Golden "Micronauts" comic book in the early 80s?  This reminds me a lot of Baron Karza with the horse body.


----------



## DMAC (Sep 2, 2004)

I've never read an issue of micronauts in my life.  I looked him up through Google though and he does have that robo-centaur thing going.

Slowly making progress on this piece.  Once I get the design nailed-down I'll do a final pencil render and color it up...


----------



## DMAC (Sep 13, 2004)

This was just going to be a sketch with the new arm positions and other changes made but I started coloring and couldn't stop...






An interesting experiment anyway.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2004)

Now THAT is kiss arse artwork!


----------



## Ferret (Sep 13, 2004)

Yay, very cool! got the hip right!


----------



## Lyriel Aelorothi (Sep 14, 2004)

Reminds me of a robotic wemic...NICE!!


----------



## Stone Angel (Sep 14, 2004)

totally cool

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------

